# Povia:"Sono disperato, mi hanno fatto fuori da tutto".



## admin (5 Ottobre 2020)

La denuncia di Giuseppe Povia, un tempo "idolo" delle radio e della tv, ora censurato praticamente ovunque dopo aver fatto "outing" politico:"Lo so che vi dà fastidio, ma cerco anche di sopravvivere. Sono inc... e disperato. I tempi sono cambiati, questi ci ammazzano lentamente. Tu che lavori aiutami e sostieni la musica libera. Sono l'unico cantautore al momento, e non è un vanto, visto che non mi fanno entrare in tv, nelle radio, a Sanremo e nei circuiti che contano. Preferisco chiedere l'elemosina a te, prenota il mio nuovo "Disco imperfetto". Le parole sul suo canale Youtube.


----------



## Manue (5 Ottobre 2020)

Giusta fine per chi ha creato una canzone sulla rimonta subita dal Milan contro il Liverpool


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La denuncia di Giuseppe Povia, un tempo "idolo" delle radio e della tv, ora censurato praticamente ovunque dopo aver fatto "outing" politico:"Lo so che vi dà fastidio, ma cerco anche di sopravvivere. Sono inc... e disperato. I tempi sono cambiati, questi ci ammazzano lentamente. Tu che lavori aiutami e sostieni la musica libera. Sono l'unico cantautore al momento, e non è un vanto, visto che non mi fanno entrare in tv, nelle radio, a Sanremo e nei circuiti che contano. Preferisco chiedere l'elemosina a te, prenota il mio nuovo "Disco imperfetto". Le parole sul suo canale Youtube.



Un personaggio trash che non ci ha creduto abbastanza


----------



## wildfrank (6 Ottobre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Giusta fine per chi ha creato una canzone sulla rimonta subita dal Milan contro il Liverpool



Questa me la sono persa; cosa aveva scritto?


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Giusta fine per chi ha creato una canzone sulla rimonta subita dal Milan contro il Liverpool



ma veramente? come si intitola che non trovo niente su google


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La denuncia di Giuseppe Povia, un tempo "idolo" delle radio e della tv, ora censurato praticamente ovunque dopo aver fatto "outing" politico:"Lo so che vi dà fastidio, ma cerco anche di sopravvivere. Sono inc... e disperato. I tempi sono cambiati, questi ci ammazzano lentamente. Tu che lavori aiutami e sostieni la musica libera. Sono l'unico cantautore al momento, e non è un vanto, visto che non mi fanno entrare in tv, nelle radio, a Sanremo e nei circuiti che contano. Preferisco chiedere l'elemosina a te, prenota il mio nuovo "Disco imperfetto". Le parole sul suo canale Youtube.



Povia è la dimostrazione vivente che se nel sistema artistico non ti allinei al "pensiero unico" sei fatto fuori letteralmente..

Poi chiedetevi perché il 99% degli artisti si professa "di sinsitra" o preferisce non parlare affatto di politica..


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Già nel 2009 fu massacrato solo perchè a Sanremo portò una canzone, una storia vera tra l'altro, di un ragazzo gay che decise di diventare etero, specificando nel testo "nessuna malattia, nessuna guarigione". Polemiche che non sarebbero nate, se avesse raccontato la storia all'incontrario.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2020)

Ma si è fatto fuori da solo


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La denuncia di Giuseppe Povia, un tempo "idolo" delle radio e della tv, ora censurato praticamente ovunque dopo aver fatto "outing" politico:"Lo so che vi dà fastidio, ma cerco anche di sopravvivere. Sono inc... e disperato. I tempi sono cambiati, questi ci ammazzano lentamente. Tu che lavori aiutami e sostieni la musica libera. Sono l'unico cantautore al momento, e non è un vanto, visto che non mi fanno entrare in tv, nelle radio, a Sanremo e nei circuiti che contano. Preferisco chiedere l'elemosina a te, prenota il mio nuovo "Disco imperfetto". Le parole sul suo canale Youtube.



Povia chi?


----------

